# Places for dogs to safely swim Glos/Worcs border??



## DiggerandWill (2 August 2011)

I am off to stay near Bredon Hill tomorrow with my dogs. They love the walking round there and have a great time, but they are also great swimmers and love the beach, local rivers and compete in Dock dogs/ Dash N Splash etc.

I would love to find somewhere, perhaps a lake, River Severn, or other rivers where they can go chase a ball into the water. Needs to have good access for getting out of the water, be deep enough to jump in ok and where they are not likely to encounter any fast moving boats or landowners shouting at us for trespassing!

Does anyone know of such a place? I guess 5 - 10 mile radius of Tewkesbury ( we will actually be in Beckford). Suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## Cop-Pop (2 August 2011)

Just wrote huge reply and it logged me out!!! 

There are loads of places 

In Beckford theres a river (dont know what its called  ) but if you up up A46 towards Tewkesbury then at Teddington  Hands roundabout take 4th exit on to Crashmore Lane, go over the bridge and down the lane a little way theres a layby opposite some gates and a track.  Head down the track and the river is a little way down on the left.  Theres a private fishing lakew halfway down on your left if youre feeling brave   The other end of the track is in Back Lane in the village so you can prob walk there tbh.

Also in Beckford theres a nature lake - opposite the village hall theres a lane, head up there and its on your right (not the private one in someone's garden  ) but follow the foot path signs just past the private one.  If yuou walk to lake is to your right (easier) dogs can getin and out at the back but it is muddy!

In Evesham follow the signs for Evesham Country park and park in the fishing area at the back and walk down teh track.  The footpath goes both ways along the Avon 

Also at Pershore - I park in Asda carpark  and walk through the playing fields then along the footpath by the Avon, loads of places for getting in and out, sometimes theres the odd barge or river boat but they have to go slow so lots of time to call doggies in 

In Tewkesbury if you park in the free car park (down high street then the turning by the Anchor pub then left at traffic lights) go over the little bridge and head straight (dont go left, dogs can get in not out) and follow the footpath.  Just before the wier theres a little beach.  you can also walk round the whole thing, there are more places to swim further on but check how long the free parking is for lol 

Theres a lovely lake in the Forest of Dean but thats prob too far - can give you directions if you like tho.  

Also on Cleeve Hill theres teh water hatch - you're better checking this on a map tho as there are loads of footpaths on the common so my directions may be a little vague 

In Winchcombe if you park by the entrance to Sudely Castle (Vineyard Street) and head down the Old Brockhampton Road there are a few places but only paddling for big dogs.

If you park by the Fleet Inn at Twynning you can walk towards Tewkesbury - load sof places to get in.  Again you get the odd boat but they have to go slowly there too.  dont recomend eating at the Fleet tho, wasnt very nice when I went a few weeks ago 

Can prob think of a few more later


----------



## DiggerandWill (2 August 2011)

Wow ! Thanks for that Cop-Pop. Sorry you had to type that twice.
We've walked through the nature reserve bit in Beckford many times en route to the bridlepath and yes it is muddy! I will explore the other one though we did walk along the brook (Carrant??)from Back Lane last time - but not seen fishing lake........

The walk from Twynning sounds good - I think you can get a boat from Tewkesbury?  I'll check that one out for sure. 

Thanks so much for the local knowledge. Do you live in Beckford?  I visit often but we seem to do the same walks so looking for new ones to explore and given this weather water sounds good. My sister lives in the village and has a flat coat so with my two we'll be walking with three (two hooligans and one butter wouldn't melt!).

Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## Cop-Pop (2 August 2011)

I used to keep my horse on livery in Beckford and live in Tewkesbury   Yellow Dog adores the water so walks generally involve getting soaked


----------

